# Volkswagen OEM RNS315 Navigation systems 2 options $729.99 or $799.99



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

We are still offering this incredible deal on an OEM Navigation unit for your VW, and now we have 2 options


*Option 1- This is a Genuine Navigation System with an aftermarket GPS Antenna $729.99


 Option 2- This is a Genuine Nav unit with an OEM Antenna (000-051-502-F) $799.99*





This unit is a perfect upgrade for your Volkswagen. This Nav unit and Antenna are plug and play for most current model VW's. This navigation unit is plug and play for models with White instrument cluster lighting. For vehicles with blue and red instrument cluster lighting, you not have steering wheel controls with this unit, as it is setup for newer models. This unit also has bluetooth integrated into it. Please note that the navigation unit does not have a mic built in. A mic must be retrofitted to vehicle and the bluetooth on the car must be activated via VagCom. 

*This same setup would cost over $1900 to buy at a dealer.*


The VW RNS-315 Navigation System has a 5" touch screen. It offers an Aux jack in the front; thisallows you to add an Aux jack with no effort at all. This version of the RNS315 offers built inBluetooth. Which you don’t have to use,but is available for the vehicles that do not come with Bluetooth alreadyinstalled. For vehicles withoutBluetooth you will need to add a mic to have the complete phone functionalityof the phone system. 
The RNS315 Navigation system is also completely compatiblewith MDI interface. The RNS 315 alsooffers an SD card slot that allows you to play music directly off of your SDcard. No need to wait to download dataonto a hard drive. This navigation radiois capable of playing MP3, WMA, and AAC. Stereo Bluetooth is also supported on this unit for if you don’t carefor downloading anything of buying SD cards. Just play the music directly off of your phone via stereoBluetooth. 
The RNS-315 Navigation system has lots of great features,but the greatest one of all is that the unit is plug and play. That means no cutting or splicing ortechnical knowledge is needed to install this into your VW. You can have a great simple OEM navigationunit installed into your Volkswagen in minutes. 

Includes
GPS Navigation unit preloaded with US Nav Software, Radio Code, and GPS puck antenna

Software Version: North America V3

The actual part number of this radio is RNS 315 # 1K0-057-274-D. This is the newest version of this radio and come equipped with blue tooth. 

*Since this unit comes with Bluetooth, if your vehicle already has Bluetooth you will need to switch off the Bluetooth on the unit to restore functionality of the Bluetooth in your vehicle. This can be done pretty easily with Vagcom. *


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

best price on an rns-315 navigation system for your vw
2005 2006 2007 2008 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

where else can you find a New Genuine VW RNS-315 Navi system for this huge discount


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

http://deutscheautoparts.com/product.aspx?search=rns315 navigation


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

http://deutscheautoparts.com/newsarticle.aspx?ID=8


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

http://deutscheautoparts.com/product.aspx?search=rns315


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

http://deutscheautoparts.com/product.aspx?search=rns-315


----------



## egyptianGTI (Sep 26, 2011)

Will I be able to use my steering wheel controls AND see navigation directions through my mfd? I have a 2007 gti.

Also how much is shipping to Socal.

Please PM me


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

egyptianGTI said:


> Will I be able to use my steering wheel controls AND see navigation directions through my mfd? I have a 2007 gti.
> 
> Also how much is shipping to Socal.
> 
> Please PM me


No you would lose steering wheel controls of the radio and the turn by turn will not work in your MFD. Please check out site for shipping.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

http://jayscarblog.com/deutsche-autoparts-brings-affordable-rns-315-navigation-unit-to-the-masses/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Best price on a genuine vw rns315 navigation system


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

We still have more of these navigation systems for your Vw vehicle


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Rns315 navigation


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Up http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Search/Rns315


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Product/Volkswagen/CC/2013-Current/Electrical/Radio/Navigation/2517


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Fits 
Volkswagen > Beetle > 2012-Present > Electrical > Radio/ Navigation 
Volkswagen > CC > 2009-2012 > Electrical > Radio/ Navigation 
Volkswagen > CC > 2013- Current > Electrical > Radio/ Navigation 
Volkswagen > EOS > All > Electrical > Radio/ Navigation 
Volkswagen > Golf > MK6 2010-Current > Electrical > Radio/ Navigation 
Volkswagen > GTI > MK5 2006-2009 > Electrical > Radio/ Navigation 
Volkswagen > GTI > MK6 2010-Current > Electrical > Radio/ Navigation 
Volkswagen > Jetta > MK5 2005.5-2010 > Electrical > Radio/ Navigation 
Volkswagen > Jetta > MK6 2011-Present > Electrical > Radio/ Navigation 
Volkswagen > Passat > B6 2006-2010 > Electrical > Radio/ Navigation 
Volkswagen > Passat > B7 2012-Present > Electrical > Radio/ Navigation 
Volkswagen > R Models > Golf R Mk6 > Electrical > Radio/ Navigation 
Volkswagen > Rabbit > 2006-2009 MK5 > Electrical > Radio/ Navigation 
Volkswagen > Sportwagen > 2009 > Electrical > Radio/ Navigation 
Volkswagen > Sportwagen > 2010-Current > Electrical > Radio/ Navigation 
Volkswagen > Tiguan > All > Electrical > Radio/ Navigation


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

Would this be a simple plug and play for a 2006 Jetta that came with the Premium 7 with black buttons? In other words, no battery drain issue? My girlfriend has been wanting one of these because it comes with an aux plug.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

helloterence said:


> Would this be a simple plug and play for a 2006 Jetta that came with the Premium 7 with black buttons? In other words, no battery drain issue? My girlfriend has been wanting one of these because it comes with an aux plug.


 You would need to change one of the modules on an 06 jetta to avoid any potential parasitic draw issues


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

Is this a non dyna-audio unit? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

ReinertAngle said:


> Is this a non dyna-audio unit?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


as far as I know making it work with dyn audio is just a matter of coding.


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

Very interested... Is this a new unit or a reman or out of a used unit? 


Would be getting shipped to 06234



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

ReinertAngle said:


> Very interested... Is this a new unit or a reman or out of a used unit?
> 
> 
> Would be getting shipped to 06234
> ...



These are new units. Please note all shipping is calculated by my site. Please take a look there, and let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Vw navigation unit 2011 -2012-2013


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

non aftermarket volkswagon navigaiton system


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

Price breaks? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

ReinertAngle said:


> Price breaks?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Im sorry all available discount has been taken out.


----------



## tenderidol (Jul 18, 2009)

Just wanted to comment that if you're retrofitting RNS-315 to an MKV without bluetooth and steering wheel controls (e.g., an "S" model such as mine), this is completely plug and play. No coding involved and no radio adapter needed. You just need to get a microphone, which is available on eBay from Germany as a full kit (microphone + cable + connector) and there are plenty of installation videos available. Great upgrade!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

tenderidol said:


> Just wanted to comment that if you're retrofitting RNS-315 to an MKV without bluetooth and steering wheel controls (e.g., an "S" model such as mine), this is completely plug and play. No coding involved and no radio adapter needed. You just need to get a microphone, which is available on eBay from Germany as a full kit (microphone + cable + connector) and there are plenty of installation videos available. Great upgrade!


Thanks for the feedback


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

